# SMOKEY LONESOME



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 7, 2011)

Last week we were driving thru Georgia and stopped at the whistle stop cafe for lunch. This is the cafe in the movie Fried Green Tomatoes. Someone had dumped a little kitten several weeks ago at the cafe. The little guy was so hungry and was for sure in need of a loving home. Well, we decided to catch the little guy and adopt him. He was for sure a hand full, however we did get him. He is in quarentine for awhile yet as he is being treated for worms, etc. He is very sweet and has warmed up very nice. He loves his little bed and feels safe and very contitent at this point. We have decided to name the little guy Smokey Lonesome after a character from the movie.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 7, 2011)

What a lovely kitten...


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 7, 2011)

darling. a good name too...


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for taking in a homeless kitten.


----------



## Neal (Sep 7, 2011)

So, did you eat fried green tomatoes there?


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 7, 2011)

That is so nice. He looks like he will have a lot of personality.


----------



## ascott (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice job...and great pics....


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 7, 2011)

Cute kitten and good save on her


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 8, 2011)

Neal said:


> So, did you eat fried green tomatoes there?



 Yep, and they were great!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice Mr. Greg....... I got 4 of them furry boogers myself! Lucky little guy... he hooked up with an awesome owner! 


JD~


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice save... You old softy!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 8, 2011)

He'll get a shock when he wanders onto the back garden for the first time and sees your tortoises !

Bless he looks so cute. 



N2TORTS said:


> Nice Mr. Greg....... I got 4 of them furry boogers myself! Lucky little guy... he hooked up with an awesome owner!
> 
> 
> JD~



We have 2 at mine and 7 at my aunties 
All, but one, are from rescue centers. One was a farm cat up the road and just moved in one day. He still lives in the house and is a very happy, fat, cat.. called Tiddles! haha.


----------



## Isa (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww what an adorable kitten . What you are doing for the little guy is amazing, that is very very nice of you


----------



## Mao Senpai (Sep 9, 2011)

He has a great face! Love it.


----------



## Nay (Sep 9, 2011)

Greg, that kitten has the word "Devil" stamped on his head...Enjoy
And yes it was great of you to take him on.
NAy


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks a it like one of our tuxedos.  Glad you took him in. I have been enjoying myself several bunches of fried green (yellow in my actual case) tomatoes this last week. Sometime maybe I should check out the movie.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 9, 2012)

*Well, here she is. Getting bigger and rotten!*


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kittens are my softest soft spot ever, I've seen so many suffer, and I was too young to help. My parents and the people around here in general just don't care.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 14, 2012)

Weda737 said:


> Kittens are my softest soft spot ever, I've seen so many suffer, and I was too young to help. My parents and the people around here in general just don't care.



We have three, all rescues!


----------



## wellington (Feb 14, 2012)

AnthonyC said:


> Nice save... You old softy!!



LOL just what I was thinking. Has huge tortoises, mean alligator snapper, used to or still does, ride harleys, Big Tuff TEDDYBEAR Thats what makes you so liked. Great save


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 14, 2012)

wellington said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Nice save... You old softy!!
> ...



*LOL..*


----------

